# I hate automatic trannys



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate, HATE, HATE Automatic transmissions!!!Last moth I had my one jeep with an auto rebuilt I took it out and droped it at the tranny shop. $1000 later put tranny in the jeep, worked great for a month. Friday I went to fill the gas tank the jeep moved 30 feet and stopped. would not go forward or backwards. I checked the trany fluid, level was OK but looked a little bit foamy added 1/2 qt ran fine. Checked tranny fluid Sunday, High and foamy/milky!!! went to the tranny rebuilder... eup engine coolant in the tranny F___ So I flushed the tranny and bypassed the radiator cooler and went directly to the auxiliary cooler.

From what Ive read the tranny is toast... the antifreeze dissolves the glue on the bands and ruins the seals. So it a mater of time before the tranny craps out... F____. Ive NEVER had a Manual tranny die from engine coolant contamination.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A 1k rebuild? You got off cheep.

Then the coolent in the trans fluid shuld have been caught at that time.

Well all you can do is roll the dice.

Buff should be by soon to tell Ya to get a manual


Ps that sux.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

theplowmeister;2103557 said:


> I hate, HATE, HATE Automatic transmissions!!!Last moth I had my one jeep with an auto rebuilt I took it out and droped it at the tranny shop. $1000 later put tranny in the jeep, worked great for a month. Friday I went to fill the gas tank the jeep moved 30 feet and stopped. would not go forward or backwards. I checked the trany fluid, level was OK but looked a little bit foamy added 1/2 qt ran fine. Checked tranny fluid Sunday, High and foamy/milky!!! went to the tranny rebuilder... eup engine coolant in the tranny F___ So I flushed the tranny and bypassed the radiator cooler and went directly to the auxiliary cooler.
> 
> From what Ive read the tranny is toast... the antifreeze dissolves the glue on the bands and ruins the seals. So it a mater of time before the tranny craps out... F____. Ive NEVER had a Manual tranny die from engine coolant contamination.


WTF, That blows, I assuming the bypass corrected the issue with the coolant, Just another day in paradise, I had no clue this could happen, Hopefully the tranny will hold up regardless what you read. Good luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure why this is the transmission's fault.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2103576 said:


> Not sure why this is the transmission's fault.


The only thing I can think of is that some manual transmissions don't have coolers to fail.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2103576 said:


> Not sure why this is the transmission's fault.


 That's what I was thinking ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark13;2103586 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that some manual transmissions don't have coolers to fail.


So if a head gasket fails, coolant gets into the engine oil and causes damage, it's the engine's fault for failing?

Basically, someone screwed up on the rebuild. This has nothing to do with an auto tranny. Millions of auto trannies function perfectly every day, because a part didn't fail.

PS I know you know, just pointing out the logical fallacy in the OP's post.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr Oomkes is right, this is more of a cooler/radiator issue than a transmission issue. Did you get a warranty on the rebuild? Not sure if this would be covered by a warranty but its worth a shot


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2103593 said:


> So if a head gasket fails, coolant gets into the engine oil and causes damage, it's the engine's fault for failing?
> 
> Basically, someone screwed up on the rebuild. This has nothing to do with an auto tranny. Millions of auto trannies function perfectly every day, because a part didn't fail.
> 
> PS I know you know, just pointing out the logical fallacy in the OP's post.


Yes it does for 2 reasons

1 there should never be a trany cooler in the radiator if a leek will cause a trany failure.

2) Why use components that are susceptible to antifreeze if antifreeze contamination is possible ? why not use use glue on the bands that will resist antifreeze.... not so hard to do.

If they used a different glue all Id have to do is flush the tranny and Im good to go. But Nooooo even though the trany still works just fine (the Water was only in for under a week) the bands will come apart.

Who said the radiator was leaking into the tranny before the rebuild? Your assuming thing not said 
no one "screwed up on the rebuild" did you read my post? the radiator was just fine when I took out the tranny. it was AFTER several weeks that the radiator failed.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

An amount of passing time does not equate to use.

It was full of foamy fluid, so you just add some more fluid and drive it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The antifreeze will also kill the bearings in the transmission.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister;2103626 said:


> Yes it does for 2 reasons
> 
> 1 there should never be a trany cooler in the radiator if a leek will cause a trany failure.
> 
> ...


As far as you know, it was several weeks later. I could be wrong, so could you.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SnoFarmer;2103565 said:


> A 1k rebuild? You got off cheep.
> 
> Then the coolent in the trans fluid shuld have been caught at that time.
> there was no coolant in the tranny at that time I took out the tranny, the leak started later after the rebuilt was put in.
> ...


gata add words hear so itl post


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark

WOW... is all I can say it goes rite over your head.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister;2103664 said:


> Mark
> 
> WOW... is all I can say it goes rite over your head.


Well, since you're the only one blaming the tranny, pretty sure I'm not the one that isn't grasping the issue.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

theplowmeister;2103659 said:


> gata add words hear so itl post


ok.

foamy fluid, you say.
You go on to say it is also full.
so you add more, and run it.

but it is "funny" that the first thing to happen right after is the cooler going bad???
and again,
An amount of passing time does not equate to use.

ok, yank it out again and spend another 1k that is still cheaper than most rebuilds. or 
flush it, fill it, run it.

and i have to agree with the others it is not a transmission failure, that caused the issue at hand.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2103650 said:


> As far as you know, it was several weeks later. I could be wrong, so could you.





SnoFarmer;2103685 said:


> ok.
> 
> foamy fluid, you say.
> You go on to say it is also full.
> ...


Go back and re read my OP there was 3 days between first check of fluid and the over full.
I said and I will say again the problem is not the tranny fault as such its in the design of making a system that will self destruct from a contaminant in the cooling system.

its simaler to having a motor where the crank shaft will delaminate if there is a fuel leak. Im not saying where you run the motor with the oil so diluted with fuel that it doesnt get proper lubrication. I'm saying the crank self destruct if fuel gets on it for one day.

"
An amount of passing time does not equate to use." huh?

is it possable that the tranny cooler was leaking before the tranny rebuild. and there was NO evidence of it leaking... sure, but not likely.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Ok, I am grasping


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It would be good to know if the trans shop took your trans as a core and sold you a rebuild using a different core that should be been scrapped.

I'm in no way a fan of autos but I must agree with the others it's not the trans, not the design it's the rebuild or the core used.

Since you did the install the warranty option is probably off the table and you either stick another rebuilt auto in it, put a manual in it or sell it with a smoked trans and take a hit.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not getting into this whole component blame game...that would be equine necrophilia.


But, I have had tranny's rebuilt. Seen good and bad.
Tranny work is like body work. It is either bad, expensive or someone owes u a BIG favor. 
$1K is way too cheap for a transmission build. Just my $.02
Seeing as you are in MA, I can suggest a really good tranny shop in northern CT. You can PM me if u r interested. I have gotten *****ed at on other forums for suggesting vendors that were not sponsors. 
He rebuilt the tranny on the car that I drag race. He gave me a year warranty....full well knowing that I race it. When I inquired about the warranty with racing he said, "I built it to race. Go Race! If you break it, bring it back and I will fix it." His building often requires re-engineering things to be better/stronger/faster kinda thing. I have a lot of respect for that.
Now....he is NOT cheap......but what he builds is bulletproof.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nor will I engage in the "defective component" sophistry.

Let it be known that a "bulletproof" engine can be had...at a cost. There is a reason why you can spend $60k-$80k on a new truck and still get subpar tires, stereo, shocks, etc. That reason is cost.

And yes, $1k is $1k or more too cheap to properly rebuild this tranny.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Never heard of a $1000 trans build. Well, maybe back in 1970, but not now.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Transmission cooler lines and the cooler itself are difficult to fully clean out after a transmission failure. I personally make myself some new lines and buy a nice big B&M cooler and a B&M temp gauge to go with it. Never had any trouble after that


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What did he replace for a grand? Those trans coolers are to small. Bypass it and put a big cooler on it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

theplowmeister;2103703 said:


> its simaler to having a motor where the crank shaft will delaminate if there is a fuel leak. Im not saying where you run the motor with the oil so diluted with fuel that it doesnt get proper lubrication. I'm saying the crank self destruct if fuel gets on it for one day.


I'm confused on this one
(yes, I know I opened the door:waving

How can a forged chunk of steel de-laminate from being exposed to a little gas mixed in oil?



theplowmeister;2103703 said:


> "
> An amount of passing time does not equate to use." huh?


time passing between used does not equal use, just time.

you cited time between the foaming issue when you added fluid
to when you fount it to be over full.

anyway, are you going to do a complete flush & fill and run it until it fails
or are you yanking it out?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

$1000 is not cheep when you walk in with the trany and drop it on his table. I do the removal/install as I said in my OP.

this is a business (snow plowing) I cant afford to have a brake down in the middle of a storm. So yes I have yanked out the tranny and am having everything replaced that the antifreeze will damage.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

That sucks . Bad enough to rebuild it once . Good thing there's not much in the forecast


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes I am lucky with the weather


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

theplowmeister;2105344 said:


> $1000 is not cheep when you walk in with the trany and drop it on his table.


It's still cheaper than it ought to be for a complete rebuild.

I've recently had a 4L80E and a 545rfe dropped and installed for $450 in a quality shop...paid another $1,400 to $2,200 for a complete rebuild (w/ snow plow kit and hd reverse bands in the 4L80E and shift kit, modified valve body and booster on the 545RFE. And I consider those both bargains.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

theplowmeister;2105344 said:


> $1000 is not cheep when you walk in with the trany and drop it on his table. I do the removal/install as I said in my OP.
> 
> this is a business (snow plowing) I cant afford to have a brake down in the middle of a storm. So yes I have yanked out the tranny and am having everything replaced that the antifreeze will damage.


Rebuilt, remanufactured, refurbished. All semantics. A thousand dollars will get a trans torn apart, inspected a few minor wear parts and put back together. Forget about new pumps, machining, servos, improvements such as billet input or output shafts, or torque converter replacement. You d be into it for $3 to $4000 with parts alone.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

theplowmeister;2103557 said:


> I hate, HATE, HATE Automatic transmissions!!!Last moth I had my one jeep with an auto rebuilt I took it out and droped it at the tranny shop. $1000 later put tranny in the jeep, worked great for a month. Friday I went to fill the gas tank the jeep moved 30 feet and stopped. would not go forward or backwards. I checked the trany fluid, level was OK but looked a little bit foamy added 1/2 qt ran fine. Checked tranny fluid Sunday, High and foamy/milky!!! went to the tranny rebuilder... eup engine coolant in the tranny F___ So I flushed the tranny and bypassed the radiator cooler and went directly to the auxiliary cooler.
> 
> From what Ive read the tranny is toast... the antifreeze dissolves the glue on the bands and ruins the seals. So it a mater of time before the tranny craps out... F____. Ive NEVER had a Manual tranny die from engine coolant contamination.


Wow! I'm glad I have a separate tranny cooler. I was thinking about replacing it with a bigger one and temp gauge. Now i'm definitely going to.
I've had no issues with the tranny in my F250, but my Jeep tranny scares me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bypass the trans cooler in the radiator, put the biggest cooler on you can. Better look at all the bearings. If the have a different color to them now, there done.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Just dropped 5K on mine...


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

start using low range for long pushes .maybe the 7.5 v puts to much of a load on the trans


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

My trans guy said to use low range atleast for the first 1200 miles. This is the first time I've used low range to plow... I gotta say it was different. I think I liked it. It's not like you are going 70mph while plowing.
The only downside is many times I go from 4wd into 2wd while plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

gasjr4wd;2107935 said:


> My trans guy said to use low range atleast for the first 1200 miles. This is the first time I've used low range to plow... I gotta say it was different. I think I liked it. It's not like you are going 70mph while plowing.
> The only downside is many times I go from 4wd into 2wd while plowing.


Backing up has to take forever in Low Range.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW....... people sure do assume things, not said or even relevant to the problem at hand!


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

BUFF;2107958 said:


> Backing up has to take forever in Low Range.


Yes, it wasn't fast. I don't backup much.
An old man told me many years ago you make money _pushing_ snow, backing up from it cost money.
I plan my attack so I go forward as much as possible. Less wear and tear on things.

Now for the OP... $1000 for a trans swap/rebuild is a joke. Cheapest place I found to do just a swap was $650. This included flushing everything. He did you no favor for the $1000. I'm guessing all he did was fix what was glaringly wrong.
What trans do you have? When was the last time you adjusted the front band? You know you can replace the front band with just dropping the valve body, right?
If you want a good trans, I've got a guy... he mainly does diesel trans... 47RE & 48RE's but if you have what I think you have, it's the same... basicly. (32RE?)
Done right, they can be a very, very good trans that you will never need another.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheap rebuild aside, I understand where you are coming from. I have replaced over 100 transmissions in my life, most on dodge caravans, but several on LD trucks, and several on HD trucks. I managed get a stage 3 rebuilt 4l80e for my '95 k3500 diesel, after it went out the second year plowing with it, for around $2,000. But I did all the labor, and that didn't include the new cooler and lines for it. I was pissed when that tranny went. First one I've ever owned that went bad. I lost reverse, the reverse band couldn't hold the torque of the diesel. The 6.5L was never a powerhouse, but did have much more low end torque than even a 454. It was great for plowing, but hard on the auto tranny. I even priced out swapping in a nv4500 manual, but it wasn't cost effective.

Most automatic transmissions are simply not built to stand up to the high torque on the low end that a diesel puts out, or that it is subjected to while plowing. Just ask anyone who had an automatic in a dodge diesel before 2004. I like the cummins, and even looked at a newer dodge that included a plow when I went to buy my '95. But the truck had 130,000 miles on it and just had it's third transmission put in. It wasn't until the Allison came out that an automatic transmission was designed for a diesel engine in a LD pickup. The demands on an automatic from plowing are the very same needed to stand up behind a diesel. A diesel plowing only compounds that and exploits the weaknesses sooner.

So for many years, and in certain combinations recently, automatics couldn't hold up to the demands of plowing or diesels, unless they were modified to do so. Simply replacing a transmission, especially with a cheap rebuild, would not be sufficient to correct the problem.

I am still a big fan of manual transmissions. I would still like my nicer truck to have one, but for plowing I think an automatic is the best way to go, at least for me. But it must be the right one for the job. I've been afraid of my '87 K30 transmission going out since I got it, so I am always careful to let it engage fully before moving, and always plowed in low range (it didn't have the power to plow in high anyway). It has the (thought to be bulletproof) turbo 400, but the TH400 was never designed for high torque inputs. It handles high HP great, but it is the torque that kills them.

The benefit of a manual is obvious. Higher torque ratings (only really have to worry about the clutch), tougher (takes a lot of beating before something goes wrong internally), and simpler (only major wear part is the clutch). You just make sure there is fluid in it and you're good to go. But a good automatic can work just as well. It can even work better in some situations. I replaced 2 manual transmissions in class 8 garbage trucks while working at a mack dealer, and saw a few more go bad, and only saw 1 allison auto failure in the same size chassis despite 95% of the garbage trucks I saw having allison autos. Autos have their place, and if built right can be worry free. If not up to the task it is just a matter of time before they go. While capable manuals have been around for 50 years, it is only in the last 15 that a capable automatic came from the factory in a LD pickup.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

There are quite a few really good Dodge trans places out there... Firepunk, Goerend, ATS, TRE, etc.
I went with Tim Barber @ TRE Diesel. Triple disk, billet front input, custom valve body, etc. Anytime you are dealing with the abuse we put these things though or the higher HP/Torque some of us tweak you can't cheap out.
You have to pay to play. Plan on about 5K on up. (Tim's got a truck up about 950HP. When I was there he was doing a swap from a 75mm turbo to a 80mm.) Tim's got a newer truck that came with the 68 trans that couldn't hold up to abuse, so he built a 47 and it's holding fine.
As for the Allison trans being so great, you'd spend the same amount of $ getting them to handle the same abuse and HP as the 47/48's. And yes, I checked into it. The best price I had for the Allison swap was $9500 and included a new front shaft for the transfer case.
If you only spend 1-2K on a trans, it's not going to last. I think just my TC or input shaft cost 1K.
And if you think doing a man trans swap will solve all the issues, by the time you get the trans, then get a really good clutch setup to handle things, you could have just built a good auto for about the same $.


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party here, but I've seen the coolant in transmission issue a few times. We don't do the transmission work, we pass them on to a transmission shop. The ones that irk me the most are the Nissan Frontiers, they are prone to this problem. The control module for the transmission is INSIDE THE TRANSMISSION. The coolant contamination ruins it, $5000.00+ by the time customer gets truck back. I'd have a hard time swallowing that pill.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, on the Dodge Cummins - There is a trans cooler/warmer next to the block on the passenger side. It works very well and yes, sometimes just with any part it reaches it's end of life. Most of the time if you catch it soon enough it's not that big o a deal. Not only does it cool the trans fluid, but it also warms it.
Some guys do away with it and may add a aftermarket cooler.
To each their own.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't have a transmission fluid cooler on the passenger side of my cummins .
On the passenger side we have the EGR cooler (deleted) ,exhaust and the turbo,oil filter, intake
And a batt.
The transmission cooler is located in front of the Radiater on mine.


My gasser has a small power steering cooler on the drivers side.
The tranny cooler on that ones runes threw the radiator then to a cooler located in front of the radiator. ( with plow prep)


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2117478 said:


> I don't have a transmission fluid cooler on the passenger side of my cummins .
> On the passenger side we have the EGR cooler (deleted) ,exhaust and the turbo,oil filter, intake
> And a batt.
> The transmission cooler is located in front of the Radiater on mine.
> ...


What year truck is it???
The ones I'm talking about actually have two, the one I said 
AND the one in front as you described. Actually the block mounted one is called a torque converter oil cooler:
http://puredieselpower.com/dodge-pr...-cummins-factory-transmission-oil-cooler.html
then there is also the one in front:
http://puredieselpower.com/dodge-products/dodge-ram-2500-3500-transmission-oil-cooler-918-226.html
Older ones have them also, just shaped different.
Not sure about newer trucks. I'd guess they do.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't waste your time with snowball. He wouldn't know the trans cooler from the windshield washer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gasjr4wd;2117500 said:


> What year truck is it???
> The ones I'm talking about actually have two, the one I said
> AND the one in front as you described. Actually the block mounted one is called a torque converter oil cooler:
> http://puredieselpower.com/dodge-pr...-cummins-factory-transmission-oil-cooler.html
> ...


08 
The coolers lines come out of the tranny on the passenger side
Then thay take a 90* turn and cross over to the drivers side
As shown in this pic taken from under the passenger side.
( I'd post more pics of how the lines are routed but I can only up load one at a time from a mobile device)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The lines then take a turn and go up along the drivers side
And behind the fuel filter shown here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then they come out from behind it and 
Pass by the engine module 
And just out of the frame is where they connect to the rubber lines that head to the cooler out front.

No cooler on ether side of the block......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jhenderson9196;2117514 said:


> Don't waste your time with snowball. He wouldn't know the trans cooler from the windshield washer.


Moron...^... ...


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

you got one... evidently you just don't know it.
the more i think about it I may be wrong as to the location. it may be on top of the bell housing... (sorry, lack of sleep)
But yes, you have one.
google:
2008 cummins torque converter cooler
You'll see it.

edit:
it doesn't look like a windshield washer.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Next he'll tell you the torque converter has nothing to do with the transmission. Weasel.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gasjr4wd;2117567 said:


> you got one... evidently you just don't know it.
> the more i think about it I may be wrong as to the location. it may be on top of the bell housing... (sorry, lack of sleep)
> But yes, you have one.
> google:
> ...


Really, no sheyt.
Are you related to J?

No such critter located on the bell housing
A torque converter cooler?

Naw ,you Google it to prove your position

You tell me exactly were it is and I'll take a pic of it.

See top of bell housing in pic.
From the passenger side.
You can see one of the lines in the lower part of the pic


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jhenderson9196;2117606 said:


> Next he'll tell you the torque converter has nothing to do with the transmission. Weasel.


Moron^
Or should I say you are a troll.

You are like a 10, without the one.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't have to prove sh*t. I'm just trying to help you out.
I already shown you the replacement coolers. Not my fault you're too *&^% to realize it. Everyone else is wrong... and you are right.
Keep thinking that.


Funny, who is being the moron?

jhenderson9196 was right. I'm wasting my time.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dude, you posts something and tell me I have it.
so, it's all on you.
I just want to find this "torque converter cooler" because I have never seen it.

Remember, you are the one that said, it's on the passenger side.
So,,,., I looked and nope it's not there.
It's not on the drivers side ether.
I didn't see it on the bell housing.
soooooo, I'm just trying to find it with your help.

why are you so defensive?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've never heard of a TC cooler.....then again a Ford doesn't need one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I found a transmission fluid heater
Or a schematic that shows one on the driver side of the block.







But
I still don't have one 
If I did you would see it in my pic behind the fuel filter.

It is on a 2005, 2500, 5.9 Cummins, with a 4 speed auto transmission 48RE

fyi a 6.7 cummins with the 68rfe doesn't use one that is mounted to the block or anywhere.

Seeing as it was just a honest mistake, on your part , I woun't call you
A moron.

Hey , look the windshield washer......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't a torque convertor INSIDE the transmission? Where the fluid already is? Why would there be a separate TC cooler for something already being cooled? 

How would a cooler next to the block work? All that heat coming off the block wouldn't allow mulch cooling......what next, the radiator next to the block instead of in front where the wind helps cool it down?


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2117817 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't a torque convertor INSIDE the transmission? Where the fluid already is? Why would there be a separate TC cooler for something already being cooled?
> 
> How would a cooler next to the block work? All that heat coming off the block wouldn't allow mulch cooling......what next, the radiator next to the block instead of in front where the wind helps cool it down?


The TC in in the bell housing, between the engine and trans. (sorta in the trans but not really)
The diesel engines produce a lot more heat from the high torque, but not unless under load. Slippage is heat. Once the TC locks up the temp goes down. The TC is the main source of the heat and gets quite hot. This not only cools, but heats when engine is first started. It's a heat transfer unit... remember it not only has trans fluid but also has engine coolant running though it.
Under load my trans temps can hit 265 fairly easy until the TC locks up. Normally a lower stall TC runs a little cooler.

Funny you should ask about a radiator next to the block... like the oil cooler bolted to the block in the coolant area?
google: Cummins oil cooler
or





The intake side of the engine stays relatively cool. There are guys that put marine grade vinyl covers for their intakes and injector lines to keep the warmth in... it doesn't melt or anything.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark, don't waste your time.
Your new 6.7 it a diffrent Aminal than the old 5.9 with the 48re, it doesn't have a toquork converter cooler or heater .
Bolted to your block.
The new tranney doesn't need one or they would
Have put one on it.

The fluid itsn even tempered by the radiator, the hoses go straight to
A cooler that is just in front of the radiator but behind the inter-cooler. 
Just like in the pics I posted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gasjr4wd;2117822 said:


> The TC in in the bell housing, between the engine and trans. (sorta in the trans but not really).


Answer me this, if I remove the transmission from my truck, will the TC still be attached to the truck?


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Only if you dont unbolt it from the flex plate hahahaha.. All kidding aside how is a cooler hooked to a torque converter ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dheavychevy38;2117961 said:


> Only if you dont unbolt it from the flex plate hahahaha.. All kidding aside how is a cooler hooked to a torque converter ???


Enquiring minds want to know......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dheavychevy38;2117961 said:


> hahahaha.. All kidding aside how is a cooler hooked to a torque converter ???


That's for you to find out if it does or doesn't, as gasJR. only makes statements.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

By the way Mark, if you have the new 6.7 Cummins up to 09, the same TC cooler fits your truck... they used the same one from 07.5 to 09 all with the 6.7. Not sure about 2010 on up but factorychryslerparts.com does show it in 2010 also. I guess in 2011 they changed the part number.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2117910 said:


> Answer me this, if I remove the transmission from my truck, will the TC still be attached to the truck?


When I bought a new trans, it did NOT include a TC.
You buy each of those separate. I guess you've never bought a trans. They do not come with a TC.
You can replace each separate... I paid for the trans... separately I bought a TC... and separately I bought the flexplate.
Three things.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gasjr4wd;2118354 said:


> When I bought a new trans, it did NOT include a TC.
> You buy each of those separate. I guess you've never bought a trans. They do not come with a TC.
> You can replace each separate... I paid for the trans... separately I bought a TC... and separately I bought the flexplate.
> Three things.


You didn't answer my question.

You're right, 10 trucks in my fleet currently, plus all the ones I've had in the past.....I have no idea what I'm talking aboot. Especially when I hear "torque convertor cooler". :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gasjr4wd;2118341 said:


> By the way Mark, if you have the new 6.7 Cummins up to 09, the same TC cooler fits your truck... they used the same one from 07.5 to 09 all with the 6.7. Not sure about 2010 on up but factorychryslerparts.com does show it in 2010 also. I guess in 2011 they changed the part number.


He would need to get 2 new cooling lines and tap in to the engines closing syestem to add the heater to his truck. ( running it threw a heat exchanger that is heated to 195-210*f is not cooling the fluid)
You could add one to any truck for that matter

The 6.7 with the 68 rfe doesn't have one, not in 07.5, 08, 09 or .....

A parts catalog doesn't mean the truck is fitted with one...

A catalog

I have proven you not so right....
ypu can ignor it, but the others have see it for them selves.
On what pic do you see this part you say it has?
There the only lines.
I'll take more pics?
If we find one on my truck, I'll put it in my sig line for 6 mo that you were right and I wAs wrong...

But I think we are on a snipe hunt.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Tossing my 2 cents in the ring about cost. As a comparison I purchased a master rebuild kit, new low stall T/C and a shift kit for the C-6 I'm running, spent about $600.00 did the rebuild myself. So the OP price he was charged may not be as far out there ( cheep) as some think. I realize my C-6 is a none OD and simple tranny but the parts are not all that much. Easily rebuilt in a day for me, someone who does them all the time, likely a few hours. So parts and a few hours shop time, the deal he got might not be so off.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

scottr;2118684 said:


> new low stall T/C and a shift kit...the deal he got might not be so off.


A proper rebuild includes replacing the tq, clutch plates and all the solenoids, the valve body is completely rebuilt and a complete flush.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

johnhenry1933;2118740 said:


> A proper rebuild includes replacing the tq, clutch plates and all the solenoids, the valve body is completely rebuilt and a complete flush.


I agree. Not sure what your point is? Every moving part on mine was removed, disassembled, cleaned. Including my valve body to install shift kit and drill out passageways. This is my case out of the parts washer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr;2118816 said:


> I agree. Not sure what your point is? Every moving part on mine was removed, disassembled, cleaned. Including my valve body to install shift kit and drill out passageways. This is my case out of the parts washer.


I might be mistaken, but the point might just be that only a fool would not replace the TC when rebuilding a tranny. In other words, the TC _*IS*_ part of the transmission.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

scottr;2118816 said:


> I agree. Not sure what your point is? Every moving part on mine was removed, disassembled, cleaned. Including my valve body to install shift kit and drill out passageways. This is my case out of the parts washer.


Well, the TC and valve body are the main parts, and must be replaced (parts in the valve body). A complete disassembly, cleaning and inspection of all the parts is beyond the scope of most, and is worth far more than $300-$400 by a skilled mechanic, that's all.



Mark Oomkes;2118822 said:


> I might be mistaken, but the point might just be that only a fool would not replace the TC when rebuilding a tranny.


Yes. The TC is replaced necessarily by fiat.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

johnhenry1933;2118829 said:


> Well, the TC and valve body are the main parts, and must be replaced (parts in the valve body). A complete disassembly, cleaning and inspection of all the parts is beyond the scope of most, and is worth far more than $300-$400 by a skilled mechanic, that's all.
> 
> Yes. The TC is replaced necessarily by fiat.


I understand what your saying.


----------



## ecurbthims (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to be a jeep guy ,and if the op's jeep is the tj in his sig ,there is a very good chance it is an old school 3 speed ,727 is the old dodge model if my memory is correct ,which is typically a $2-300.00 soft parts kit and an hour or two by an experienced guy on the bench .If his is the three speed and I am pretty certain that's all that tj came with ,his $1000.00 tranny is certainly in line .


----------

